# If the country's rockin', don't come a-knockin'



## CoryKS (Apr 19, 2010)

An Iranian cleric would like it to be known that extramarital sex causes earthquakes.  Intense, pounding earthquakes.  



> A SENIOR Iranian cleric has claimed that dolled-up women incite extramarital sex, causing more earthquakes in Iran, a country that straddles several fault lines, newspapers reported today.
> 
> "Many women who dress inappropriately ... cause youths to go astray, taint their chastity and incite extramarital sex in society, which increases earthquakes," Ayatollah Kazem Sedighi told worshippers at overnight prayers in Tehran.


 
http://www.theaustralian.com.au/new...arns-iran-cleric/story-fn3dxity-1225854907773


/that's what she said


----------



## Ken Morgan (Apr 19, 2010)

You know I want to make a joke about Haiti, but it would be in really bad taste.

Irans version of Pat Robertson. 

You know the best thing we can do for these countries is not to bomb the crap outta them, but to educate them. Build friggn schools and get some good teachers over there....maybe within the next 25 years we can pull them outta the stone age.


----------



## Big Don (Apr 19, 2010)

> A SENIOR Iranian cleric has claimed that dolled-up women incite extramarital sex, causing more earthquakes in Iran, a country that straddles several fault lines, newspapers reported today.
> 
> "Many women who dress inappropriately ... cause youths to go astray, taint their chastity and incite extramarital sex in society, which increases earthquakes," Ayatollah Kazem Sedighi told worshippers at overnight prayers in Tehran.


What is really sad, is that, the global warming fear mongers have their own version of this.


----------



## Flea (Apr 19, 2010)

<tiptoeing back to the thrift store to drop off my new miniskirt>

I offer my deepest and most humble apologies to the stranded travelers in Europe's many airports this week.


----------



## teekin (Apr 24, 2010)

So really all the Americans need to do is send a C-17 full of Vegas Show Girls over to Iran dressed in Vercace and cruel shoes. Give the girls free rein to do what they do best and the resulting quakes would swallow the middle east is whole. EUREKA! The war is over. 
 I like it. Iran needs some Show Girls.-vampfeed-

Lori


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 24, 2010)

Article. 



> It started as a college students snide response to an Iranian clerics  assertion that scantily clad women cause earthquakes.





> Time for a Boobquake, she wrote. On Monday, April 26, I will wear  the most cleavage-showing shirt I own. ... I encourage other female  skeptics to join me and embrace the supposed supernatural power of their  breasts. Or short shorts, if that's your preferred form of immodesty.
> She continued, With the power of our scandalous bodies combined, we  should surely produce an earthquake. If not, I'm sure [Sadeghi] can come  up with a rational explanation for why the ground didnt rumble.





> "Nice to know that WOMEN are SO powerful that they can make men AND  nature quake with a flash of her breasts! LOL! wrote one visitor to the  Boobquake Facebook page.


----------



## Carol (Apr 24, 2010)

Boobquake!  I'm so in!


----------



## CoryKS (Apr 24, 2010)

Pictures or it never happened.


----------



## Carol (Apr 24, 2010)

CoryKS said:


> Pictures or it never happened.



Fly to NH and see for yourself.


----------

